# Tried CoverDerm or Dermabland??...



## Aniger86 (Oct 16, 2005)

Have any of u tried these brands? They claim to be suitable even for post surgery, provide very good coverage &amp; last the entire day. But it seems that they have to be used as a set for the products to work. I'm interested in giveing them a try. Any feedback with regards to experinces with these cosmetics will be welcome


----------



## brendakaos (Oct 16, 2005)

I called the toll free number for Dermablend a few year's ago and asked if I would be able to use it since I have acne prone skin and they told me it probably would'nt work for me. It has alot of oil's in it. However i've heard it's a great cover for normal skin.


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a very dark scar on the bridge of my nose and I think the best concealer I have used (even better than MAC) is Bobbi Brown.


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 17, 2005)

these products are not oil free and can really harm your skin especially if you are acne prone. I found a really good foundation that has full coverage and is oil free (quite difficult to find) but I love it and as I'm applying it, it reminds me of a dermablend ad where half the face looks good and the other half is red (my situation - i have very red skin from applying hydroquinone 5% combined with retin a cream). my boyfriend agrees that it's the best foundation i've ever had cause it covers so fantastically. it's Estee Lauder's Maximum Cover lightweight foundation SPF 12 and is safe for post-surgical use. Here's the item description from the website (www.esteelauder.co.uk)  

Product Details:     - For All Skintypes   Lightweight, liquid gel foundation that provides extraordinary matte coverage and a completely natural look.Conceals imperfections. Provides waterproof, non-transferable coverage. Is safe for post-surgical use.   Features and Benefits:   Provides extraordinary matte coverage and a completely natural appearance to the skin. Covers even serious imperfections such as surgical or acne scars, port wine stains, birthmarks and sun spots. Rehydrates the skin to improve texture and reduce the appearance of fine lines. Is waterproof and perspiration proof. Contains a chemical-free sunscreen SPF12 to protect skin. Oil-free formula stays colour true.Conceals all imperfections. Provides the best waterproof, non-transferable coverage without the artificial look of traditional full cover foundations. Is safe for post-surgical use. Glides on smoothly and gently without dragging. Provides environmental protection with a chemical-free SPF12 sunscreen. Will not clog pores, is non-acnegenic. Developed in conjunction with dermatologists and plastic surgeons.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanx for the replys



guess I won't be getting them since I can be acne prone &amp; this in the long run would no doubt give me small bumps all over my face. I was interested in the 1st place coz I've heard so much 'bout them &amp; besides, I just found a place that sells them(I had initially thought that it was not available here).


----------



## Leadfoot (Oct 17, 2005)

I use Dermablend's foundation and concealer - I love both and haven't found anything that beats the coverage.

I have acne-prone skin and I have not noticed an increase in acne since using Dermablend.


----------



## gloria swanson (Mar 5, 2012)

There one makeup that actually covers better than dermablend.

It is a liquid cover.  Weird.  It is the most opaque makeup I have ever seen and self sets with no powder.

Colortration makeup.   They have an online store www.colortration.com


----------



## BB711 (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually I have tried some of the Coverderm products &amp; have friends that work in Medi Spas and Cosmetic Surgeons offices that also use the products, &amp; there's simply nothing like them.  Regarding coverage, 24 hours lasting &amp; having an SPF as well as being post surgically safe, they are remarkable.  And there is no other company that has a leg vein cream that covers spider veins and other skin imperfections.  Just my 2 cents!  The product is amazing!!!


----------



## alimeh4 (Dec 25, 2012)

hello I ask about this cream ? if it usefull to cover vitiligo on hands?

please reply as soon as possible

kind regards


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 26, 2012)

Interesting that some responses indicate that Dermablend is not for acne prone skin, as it specifically states it is non-comedogenic and non-acnegenic.  I use Smooth Indulgence by Dermablend and really like it, and I've got oily, breakout prone skin. 

I've got a review with before and after pictures on my blog, dated Feb. 15th if anyone is interested.


----------

